# Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded



## Hattrix (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin bei Strato und wenn ich längere SQL-Scripte durchführen will, kommt die Meldung:

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded 

Ja, ich weiß, das kann man über php.ini einstellen. Aber lege ich die entsprechende php.ini ins Root-Verezichnis, obwohl der Wert auf false ist, kommt dennoch die Meldung! Kann mir da jemand helfen ... Strato gibt auf php.ini kein Support!


----------

